# Polenta (cornmeal) canapes again



## atomicsmoke (Jul 31, 2015)

Pulled some purple basil from the garden today.












_20150731_161511.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 31, 2015






Therefore ....pesto time












_20150731_161622.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 31, 2015






Had pesto pasta last week.
Today it's gonna be polenta. Cooked, cooled, sliced. Brushed with olive oil, then on the grill. Top with pesto after.












IMG_20150731_154117.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 31, 2015






Also did a few slices with bruschetta like topping












IMG_20150731_154122.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 31, 2015


----------



## chewmeister (Sep 12, 2015)

Dang that looks good.


----------

